# syslog: hostname value



## nORKy (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi,

I have a problem with my syslogd. It's about the 'hostname' value. If I send my Postfix logs to a file, I can see:

```
Sep  2 11:03:19 smtp11 postfix/qmgr[87150]: D690A4DC: removed
```
But if I send a message to a host, I can see this in my UDP packet:

```
Msg: Sep  2 11:38:43 postfix/smtpd[54845]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCP  ...
```
Where is the hostname value?

Thank you*.*


----------



## gordon@ (Sep 2, 2013)

Generally the receiving syslogd server will add the remote node that it received the message from.


----------

